

Google Updates Mod_Pagespeed With Smarter Caching, Progressive JPEGs - isalmon
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/20/google-updates-mod_pagespeed-with-smarter-caching-progressive-jpegs/

======
isalmon
What's really interesting for me is how some companies are trying to offer
similar solutions, but charge A LOT of money for that, while Google is doing
everything better and for free.

